# IBO Kentucky



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Me too I'm gonna try to make this one


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

if it is not 20 degrees


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

I will be there  pretty excited about the venue.

http://www.rockcastleshootingcenter.com/

https://www.facebook.com/ShootTheRock


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Going to give this shoot a go. Hopefully this cold weather breaks within the next month.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I just realized this is same weekend as indoor nationals great planning I would have wanted to go


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I have thought about going as I am hosting the spring nationals to just see how they set theirs up for the first go around. I have shot lots of national shoots but this is my first time hosting one and to be honest I'm pretty nervous about it.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

I would be there, if it wasn't conflicting with Indoor Nationals. I'll be in Louisville at Indoor Nationals, an hour up the road.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

The planned the ibo same weekend as indoor nats?


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Where and when


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

Winter National
March 14-16, 2014
Rockcastle Shooting Center at Park Mammoth Resort
585 Park Mammoth Rd., Park City, KY 42160
Contact: Nate Noble 270-792-3196 [email protected]
www.rockcastleshootingcenter.com
Resort information: 270-749-4101


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey we make water for them 20 minutes from the house


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

If it warms up bring your tick sray it will keep the snakes away.Cant do much about those ticks their very mean up there.:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

I live 45 mins away... Be my first ever IBO


----------



## Rodslx (Dec 23, 2013)

trumankayak said:


> I will be there  pretty excited about the venue.
> 
> http://www.rockcastleshootingcenter.com/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ShootTheRock


Cool to see another S villian


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Will there be venders there like the asa has


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

The extended forecast isn't looking great!


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> The planned the ibo same weekend as indoor nats?


Yes. Unfortunately they did. Baffling.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Weather has been good every other weekend in park city ky this weekend we have 3''of sleet as of right now still snowing


----------



## 30x pro (Aug 15, 2011)

awt to be a fun one!


----------



## rajuncajun1978 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone could help me out my wife and I shoot the Hunter class at ASA and would like to try out the ibo in Kentucky. Couple of questions do we have to be a member and how much? I seen it's Friday through Sunday what days would we shoot? And is there a money payback for men's hunter and women's hunter? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

water tech said:


> Will there be venders there like the asa has


I'm going to guess no. The major vendors will be in Louisville.

The vendors really prefer ASA because the shooters, their customers, are on-site for several days. At IBO shoots there are several shooters who come in early, shoot 40 targets, and then head for home. 

If ASA continues to pull 1,500+ to shoot over three days it wouldn't surprise me to see the major vendors abandon IBO altogether.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah the asa is putting up huge numbers, I wish the ibo could pull that many people, and pay like the asa does. as far as winter nationals, the plan is im going to try and make it, and it will be the first arrows shot outside for me, no judging targets or anything. should be interesting.


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

I know myself and several other Pro/Semi-Pros that were going to go to it, aren't now because the Pro's and Semi' Pros can come and shoot as you please. Absolutely no structure to this, and just invites cheating or the unfair advantage of shooting in differenet weather. Not an equal playing field, so a lot of us won't be making the trip.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Always liked ibo but the Asa format is hard to beat. Something to do all weekend.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

What are the stabilizer rules for hunter? How long of a back bar?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

buckbuster31 said:


> What are the stabilizer rules for hunter? How long of a back bar?


6in same as asa


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

So is this going to be like a little county fair shoot?


----------



## Pruno (Sep 4, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> 6in same as asa


IBO 2014 rules state stab has to fit into a 12" radius from point of attachment for hunter class. I'm assuming you could have a 24" stab 12" out the front and 12" out the back but only one point of attachment. If I have misunderstood this please correct I will need to change my setup.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Pruno... your set up is correct. 12 inch circle around point of attachment. As long as your stablizer "system" fits with in it you are good to go. 

Not the same as ASA.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

I am going. Weather looks like a Michigan heat wave. I seriously might wear sunblock if its 55 and sunny!!. First outdoor shooting since deer season. Ought to be interesting.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

mikecs4life said:


> I am going. Weather looks like a Michigan heat wave. I seriously might wear sunblock if its 55 and sunny!!. First outdoor shooting since deer season. Ought to be interesting.


See you there!!!


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Me 3


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife and will be there by mid morning tomorrow. Don't know if we'll shoot anything but the practice range on Friday. Looks like it's going to be pretty windy but Saturday and Sunday call for chance of rain. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Saturday looks like the best day weather wise. High near 60 with a 25% chance of rain after 2pm. Wind SW 3 mph.
Sunday high of 50 with a 25% chance of light rain.
Friday has a high of 63 with a 15 mph wind with gusts up to 30 mph.
This is the local forecast.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey! looking for a couple guys to shoot on an IBO hunter class team! Any takers?


----------



## ShoeLace2332 (Feb 6, 2012)

Great range very tough but I burnt Hunter class up this year 419 (23 X's) hopefully that puts me near the top 
Pse Full Throttle 60# 30" 
Gold Tip 30xs 400g 
321 FPS


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

shoe lace, how do you like the full throttle? 




ShoeLace2332 said:


> Great range very tough but I burnt Hunter class up this year 419 (23 X's) hopefully that puts me near the top
> Pse Full Throttle 60# 30"
> Gold Tip 30xs 400g
> 321 FPS


----------

